# Vets List - 2012



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been updating the Vets List and have managed to add a few more recommended Vets.

As the five day rule now applies I'm adding Vets from other countries instead of just French Vets.

German, Swiss and Spanish Vets have been added, only three so far, but if you know of and have used Vets in other European countries, as well as France, please let me know.

Either by posting on this forum or PM giving as much info as possible - especially prices.

New list to be posted within a few days.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I can personally recommend Clinica Veterinaria El Puerto, Avenida de Lepanto, Javea (in the port near the Guardia Civil barracks and the Dolphin traffic island).

Carmen is the vet, open 9.30 to 3.30pm - no appointment necessary.
she speaks excellent English and is aware of the current passport requirements.

Price to follow after I see her end of this week.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Further to previous post can now advise:

Price for Javea vet 25 euros.

Directions: drive along coast road from Parador towards the port. Park on stoney beach just before bridge. Couple of minutes walk along road into Javea Port ( Avenida Lepanto), first road on left, vets 50 yards on right.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

javea - thanks for the replies.

Can you please check the Pdf document of the Vets details and see if the info is correct.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

That looks fine Keith.

Mike


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just edited it - the opening times were wrong - whoops!


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Returned from Benidorm Spain in January 2012 and used the following vet located between Camping La Torretta and Camping El Raco.

Cost to examine and deworm a 23kg border collie was 30 euros.

Clinica Veterinaria,
Avda Dr Severfo Ochoa 26
Complejo Tivoli, 5

Tel: 03503 Benidorm

Approximately 150 mtrs from the Benidorm Palace

Excellent vet who gave the dog a thorough examination.


Ian


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

lookback - thanks for the new Vet.

Do you have the opening times?

The Pdf document gives details of the Benidorm Vet - could you let me know if it is ok or not.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortunately I do not have the opening times save she is open Mon to Fri. Saturday she is open between 10am and 1pm. She is literally within 5 mins walk from either Camping La Torretta or Camping El Raco

She speaks english and appears to be very good at her profession.

"a" is missing from Palace

Cheers

Ian


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The new updated Vets List for 2012 is now available for download here and in the 'Sticky' thread above - 'French Vets List - Your experiences 2010'

A few Vets for other countries (Spain, Germany, Belgium, Switzerland) have been included and any additional recommended Vets throughout Europe are welcomed.

Thanks to Zebedee for his help.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have just returned from France and have a new vet to add to the list: -

Clinique Veterinaire Saint Brice
61 bd Charles de Gaulle
51160 Ay

Tel 03 26 55 20 95

Vet Vincent Rossignon speaks some english. Charged 30 euros for 2 border collies (supplied own Milbemax). 

Ay is just a couple of kilometres from the aire at Mareuil-sur-Ay (a pleasant 20 minute walk along the canal or a 5 minute drive). Possible parking on the road outside.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the new Vet.

Is this the one and are the details correct?


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats the one.

Small typo - it should be Mareuil-sur-Ay (a not u)

Sorry I didn't take note of the opening times. We called in after lunch and got an appointment later that afternoon. 

There is also a car park back towards Mareuil near the bridge over the canal and a supermarket (and car park) farther on from the vets going towards the next canal bridge.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks again - revised List posted.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone visited a European Vet to have their animals treated for the Pet Passport scheme this year and can share details of their visit to the Vet?

New extended Vets list of over 90 recommended Vets will be ready at the beginning of April and any extra Vets details will be appreciated.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Any more contributions for the April Vets List?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

kieth

What a great service you are providing

Thanks from me and Shadow 

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

One last bump - surely some of you must have used a European Vet in the last few weeks.


----------

